# Goats With Mange/Mites~ What Should I Do???



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi! 

I have two pregnant Boer does with Mange/Mites. I'm sure that is what it is because we have had it before, and the vet diagnosed it. 

We soaked the previous goats who had it in Permethrin. I think we injected them with Ivermec too. We washed the goats legs every day and then soaked them for 10 minutes for over a month. Does anybody know how to get rid of it sooner? :shrug: 

We put Ivermec pour-on on them this time and I also put Vaseline all over the affected areas to try to smother the mites. 

The does just have it on their legs. One of the does, Wish, just has it above all 4 of her hooves. The other doe, Sunshine, has it up to her knees on her front legs, and above the hooves on her back legs. 

Both Sunshine and Wish are due March 27th and April 7th. I would love to have the mites gone by then! 

Thanks!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been dealing with the pesky things also this winter.....it sounds like your doing everything you can. I have been mixing permectin II and mineral oil 50/50 and rubbing it into the affected areas and it seems to be working and then days following treatment I rub plain mineral oil into their skin to sooth and smother any left mites.....you need to treat 3x's 10 days apart to break life cycle. I did try the Ivomec Pour-on and it would work, but then the darn things would be back within a month.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Denise. Would I find mineral oil at a feed store? 

Thanks again,
Victoria


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you can get mineral oil just at the drug store or even check the dollar store... My does have been itchy this winter too... I've tried herbals, oil, and the big guns.. cylence....
and they still seem to scratch legs and want to be scratched on their backs ALL the time... Lately I just keep putting olive oil with eucalyptus oil in it.. at least they smell really nice!!!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm dealing with the same issue. Went with coral dust. Seems to not go totally away though. 
I really cannot wait to shave and scrub them! At this point, I feel like I'm maintaining them until spring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I read that mites like warm weather, and we have 6+ inches of snow here in Washington. I was really hoping that the freezing cold weather would make them go away....but it's not.  

I'll try what you guys suggested and see if it goes away. Thanks for your help!


----------

